# Advice on Class B...



## Autumnlark (Aug 28, 2015)

Hello, 
Right now I'm outfitting my Honda CR-V (2005) for travel...but I've been searching Craigslist for vans and class Bs...just found this one...http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/rvs/5194889928.html any comments or advice would be greatly appreciated...I'm totally new to this.


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 28, 2015)

Uh...keep your crv unless it has a kazillion miles or has been poorly maintained.

Your crv looks sexier and sexier each time it passes the pumps without refueling.

Welcome!


----------



## Tude (Aug 28, 2015)

wow - 88 vehicle with 41000 miles on this??? That is pretty awesome and totally livable and travable and doable and just totally fun looking. Oh and welcome btw!!!! Have fun!!

btw - I've spent a lot of time in pittsburgh visiting with bf over the last 5 years before he moved up to nys - pitts has some really cool places - love the "strip" that is like a large public market but with in place stores and restaurants and oh every stand sells the Steelers everything from socks to shirts .


----------



## Art101 (Aug 29, 2015)

Im leery of it.I would ask for interior pictures and things like that.It looks like it sitting at a scraping or wrecking yard so not to sure.Keep the honda....Better gas mileage.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 29, 2015)

i think that van looks damn sexy though...


----------



## bystander (Aug 29, 2015)

Just because it has low miles doesn't mean crap. That thing is old- seals fluids all old! probably been siting for ages or has sat for ages with such low miles. If you buy it, you'll still have to stick money into it, and unless you're familiar with carbs & older machines then stay a way! Probably had mice at some point so good luck with electrical issues. The honda, though small, will last forever. Ive seen those gems with 250k and running strong. '88 is too old unless you know and trust its history.

Good luck! Stay safe!


----------



## Autumnlark (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks all for the advice...I do share in some of the cautions voiced. Like the junk yard background, the age etc...but it sure does look good for the price. Common sense is saying stick with the CR-V. She is a good vehicle, low miles less than 90,000 and runs like a champ. I'm short so I can actually sit up on the raised bed I put in back and my head only brushes the roof and I actually find small spaces cozy...Just getting caught up in the thought of having my own cozy home on wheels that I can stand up in...That will come in time, for sure I want to do it right. It will do me good to get some experience under my belt first.

Tude, Thanks for the welcome. So right about the strip, just went today! "Stiller's" gear in full swing, now that the season is here!


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 29, 2015)

Hmmmm....

That sexy CRV just might have a roaddog


----------



## Autumnlark (Aug 30, 2015)

For sure! It's just a matter of time!


----------



## Odin (Aug 30, 2015)

8Ball said:


> Just because it has low miles doesn't mean crap. That thing is old- seals fluids all old! probably been siting for ages or has sat for ages with such low miles. If you buy it, you'll still have to stick money into it, and unless you're familiar with carbs & older machines then stay a way! Probably had mice at some point so good luck with electrical issues. The honda, though small, will last forever. Ive seen those gems with 250k and running strong. '88 is too old unless you know and trust its history.
> 
> Good luck! Stay safe!



everything you said is good advice. I always forget about seals... low mileage older cars always make me think of dry rot on hoses and checking tires but those other points are actually more important. A hose you can usually change yourself with little effort, gear and experience. A seal not so much.

Also I know about the mice bullshit. I have popped a car hood before to find a mouse fricasseed on a spark-plug wire. Seriously... though they usually are back in the cabin filter area/firewall I believe. 


Welcome to the website @Autumnlark  I would say stick with the CRV for now as well...


----------



## angerisagift (Aug 30, 2015)

CRV CRV


----------



## bystander (Aug 30, 2015)

Odin said:


> everything you said is good advice. I always forget about seals... low mileage older cars always make me think of dry rot on hoses and checking tires but those other points are actually more important. A hose you can usually change yourself with little effort, gear and experience. A seal not so much.



oh yes finding out you need a head gasket or valve gasket on the side of the road is no fun.

I think you should keep looking or stick with the CRV, which of course is my vote 

90k too, hot ham!


----------



## creature (Aug 30, 2015)

Dodge Xplorers are *****awesome******

had one for 5 years..
they use a lot of fuel, but are *damn* rugged..

you can do pretty good in them, as far as a base of operations goes, but they aren't something you can do a serious road trip in, if fuel is a deal breaker..

if you want something to live in, go bigger.. not necessarily class A, bur maybe close.

if you want something that's a good base for picking up every 2 or three weeks, though, Xplorers are *great*..


----------



## Autumnlark (Aug 30, 2015)

CR-V for now it is! Thanks all, I do appreciate everyone's advice. Great points that I need to hear from those who have experience! 
Odin, thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Aug 31, 2015)

Yesterday, I saw a Ford E-250 version of this - probably mid to late 1980s - and it looked sweet. I was surprised at how clean it was, as I was when just looking at the pictures of the van you posted here - the Dodge....

Yes, low miles can be a very bad thing - especially if it sat for years and years and years...... but what caught me off guard is how little the write up with the Dodge van is, I mean they tell you next to nothing.

...and what about that word "Export", is this an export van ??

I picked up an "export" jeep with super low milage that came from the US Virgin islands - and while the thing looks brand new [she's a 90 with now a wopping 61k for milage] holy cow the motor is so different than the US version of the same thing [4.2] but once I got all the stuff replaced that needed replacing - I should have a jeep that lasts me for at least another 20, 25 years......

Simplicity is best if going on the road.
Simplicity and reliability.

Sounds like you already have a nice ride, and while the campers look sweet, they come with their own set of problems.

There's a wealth of knowledge here - something can be learned each and everyday.

Enjoy !!


----------

